# Algae eating goby



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

So I have two of these. West African (Cameroon) is origin, most likely from fast moving rivers. I am wondering, are they considered cichlid? and where can i find more info on them?

I will stand by these till the day I die.. Best algae eater of all time!! :thumb: They eat it all and eat it quick. 2nd day I had these guys they cleaned my entire tank. I allow my back wall to cover with brown algae, it is all gone and has been.. All the rocks are 90% clean right now. They eat ANY algae, even off of leaves! they are also comical, as is any goby.. 

I would like to post a pic, but can't seem to figure it out.. :-?


----------



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)




----------

